# Backyard buck



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was able to get it done on my dream buck 9/27 on my second sit of the year, I was out prefishing for a lewt when I called the new wife and said why don’t we jump in the tree for a couple hours, at 710 she said I hear something in the bushes and I looked for a minute or two and started looking back in the bean field and she said what are you doing he’s right there enough he was 22 yards away, shot him and and he piled up probably around 70 yards total, we measured him out at 195 gross and 174 net and got to do it on our little plot of land that we own (5 acres) behind the house so it definitely can be done! He was the first deer we had on camera June 2nd and I have thousands of pictures of him since then and not sure where he came from as nothing in the area had that kindve potential last year, he will be a tough one to beat for me and I’m sure the biggest I’ll ever take on my own land and with the wife being there with me it doesn’t get any better then that!

thanks

tyler


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow - that's a dandy! Very Cool looking Buck!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice ! Monster Buck !
She saw him first , why didn't she shoot him ? 
Nothing better than a happy wife !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man he poured on the growth from June to July. Great buck!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Beast of a deer . Congratulations .


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

A real dandy!!
Congrats to you and your wife for telling you to turn around. Haha
You should be on cloud nine still!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Fantastic Buck, Congratulations


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A deer of a lifetime without a doubt…at almost 200 inches WOW! Congrats to you and your guide…I mean wife…my apologies…LOL


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a true stud for sure and what deer hunters dream about.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a great buck. Congratulations to you and your wife. A team effort.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome deer! Congratulations.


----------

